# Agalychnis lemur care



## mattb (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Guys,


just saw a photo of these in another thread (the calling all tropical frog owners thread) and i think they look amazing 

Anyone keep these? or know of any care sheets/ requirements to keep them?

Cheers,


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Hi Matt, I have quite a few Lemurs now and support the work that C.R.A.R.C. does to try and keep these little gems from being a mere shadow of their former self. Unfortunately, their future looks bleak as numbers have declined dramatically and are now classed as highly endangered.

*Useful Links*
Costa Rican Amphibian Research Center | Research and Conservation of Costa Rican Amphibians
Project Lemur Frog | Amphibian Conservation in Action
http://www.arcadia-reptile.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/003_PRK_Mar13.pdf

*More Images*
Reptile Forums - Terrarium Supplies's Album: Lemur Leaf Frogs (Agalychnis lemur)
*
Further Reading*
If you are a DN Magazine (Dendrobatidae Nederland) subscriber then earlier this year I wrote an article on the Agalychnis lemur. Gifkikkerportaal


----------



## mattb (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for those. Yeah after a little more googling i found a bit of info on their status. Such a shame these guys are so endangered.

Do you keep them as a private owner, or are they part of the conservation project to bring up numbers?

Cheers,


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Purely private but things may change when I start the breeding next year. 
I'd like to think that some of the offspring could be re-introduced into wild but the Chytrid is rife throughout Costa Rica and Northern Panama now.

Look up Tobias Eisenberg (private breeder in Germany) as he is currently working with Lemurs in the EU. Tobias Eisenbergs red-eyed-tree-frog homepage: all about Agalychnis


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Fantastic species but due to the wild status I feel that only the more experienced keepers should be allowed to keep them.

We are partners with Project lemur frog which needs all the help and support that it can get. check out the Manchester museum "Frog Blog" page for more info on how you can support the amazing work that is carried out in Manchester and in Costa Rica

good luck all!

john


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

Sorry John, forgot to mention that Arcadia work closely with Mr Gray. I did include a link to your PDF for reference 

Hylomantis lemur at Manchester Museum - YouTube


----------



## mattb (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

Thanks for all the info. Totally agree about experienced keepers who know what theyre doing only having/ trying to raise these. They are amazing little creatures though.

I read the PDF which said john from arcadia, which got me thinking if it was the same arcadiajohn as on here 

Great work to help another unfortunate species keep going.

Im certainly liking all the tree frogs at the min, only really looked at amphibians recently (just got some T. Marmoratus) but i find them fascinating but its also great to find out about species that are not just kept in captivity or at least only rarely.

Cheers,


----------

